# ? About scents



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

How do you guys feel about scents. Do you use them and if so what kind and how do you apply them. Also what about the care of your clothing. Any special care with them?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wash my stuff in scent and UV free soap.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Exactly what YD said. I store my cloths in a sent free bag! I do not wear my camo, till im outa the truck and ready to hunt. When im done hunting, right back in the bag they go. 
Sorry I can not give you any tips on scents! I have now use for them other then trapping.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Youngdon I do that also and then line dry everything and then store everything in those big plastic tucker boxes you get at wal-mart. I then put in those h s scent dirt waffers. If the wife tells me I smell like dirt then I pass the test. This is all for bow huntin due to having to get so close. How do you feel about the use of scents.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, showme same with me, goes right back in the tucker boxes when done. Deer and bear get pretty close but I an also in a tree which makes a differene.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Same as Yd. I have a large plastic tote the clothes stay in. I store in the patio sun room away from ALL Chemicals . I throw a earth scent wafer in the box. I have about 4 boxes for all my hunting clothes. They got them at Wally world for $17.95 and they are about 36'' long 16''wide 14''deep and stackable. When I go hunting throw box in truck and dress on location. Keeps everthing together and I can get out the door with a drop of the hat. I keep a bottle of scent away in box and spray mt boots and lower legs it dont take more than 45 seconds. Anything i can do to put the odds in my favor that dont cost an arm and leg or slow me way down I am all for. I use to hunt around alot of cedars so I would break a few limbs off and throw them in as well.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

So its just keepin it clean basic stuff with some cover scents like dirt cedar ect...


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I like the large zip lock bags that you can suck all the air out with a vacuum! I throw a dryer sheet in the bag! (HS scent away) When you suck the air out it really seem to lock the dirt scent into the cloths. You might try it sometime. But there are times I dont use the dirt stuff.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Works for me. Now if you have alot of oil field around you gasoline and oils smells are common.(not recomending for cover scent) LOL. Do what fits your area is the most important thing.(NO Smoking) I can say that now. I have taken leaves from the woods I am hunting and put them in onions sacks and put them in with my clothes in the fall to smell just like the woods I am hunting for deer in.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the vaccum bag thought SMY for long term storage.Thanks


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i wear the same clothes i wear when im feeding cows in the morning, so i gues i smell like a cow. the coyotes dont seem to mind


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

When deer hunting I go all out, but predator hunting I don't make any attempts at tricking their noses because I figure I will lose at that game every time. So instead, I play the wind.

Maybe the last several critters I took were retarded, but I know I reeked of fabric softener, hot wings and probably cologne from the day before and then some. They didn't seem to mind.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Maybe the last several critters I took were retarded, but I know I reeked of fabric softener, hot wings and probably cologne from the day before and then some. They didn't seem to mind.


I can vouch for the cologne stink!









Oh, and the wings too!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Like the vaccum idea. Will give it a try. Thanks for all of the input.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> When deer hunting I go all out, but predator hunting I don't make any attempts at tricking their noses because I figure I will lose at that game every time. So instead, I play the wind.
> 
> Maybe the last several critters I took were retarded, but I know I reeked of fabric softener, hot wings and probably cologne from the day before and then some. They didn't seem to mind.


 I'm with you on that one Chris. I figure if I have the wind wrong no amount of scent free sprays will save me! I am not saying I don't keep my clothes clean and such, but I don't make any special efforts when in the field, just make sure to shoot them before they get down wind!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im not saying that it all works 100% of the time, but in the past I have had these steps work, and fail. Coyotes noses are hard to trick. I have shot coyotes coming from the down wind side and Im glad, I took my steps before I went to the field. I feel its good practice for me for all hunting seasons.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't use anything special either I just make sure that I play the wind right.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Im not saying that it all works 100% of the time, but in the past I have had these steps work, and fail. Coyotes noses are hard to trick. I have shot coyotes coming from the down wind side and Im glad, I took my steps before I went to the field. I feel its good practice for me for all hunting seasons.


I agree with your thoughts to a point, SMY. If we follow the specs meticulously to a "T" then it can occasionally pay off. But it only takes one invisible fiber that follows us somehow and we're shot. We've got our tools to win and they've got theirs. I also think confidence plays a factor too. Success comes more readily when someone is confident in their gear, their setup, their preparation. If going "scent free" helps build that confidence, I say have at it.


----------

